# Lat Pulldown - Correct Form?



## jg94531 (Mar 10, 2007)

Lat pull downs - I never go behind my neck, as I have heard this causes injuries. But I am being told that is not true? Any input?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2007)

I wouldn't do it behind the neck.

It can place the shoulder in a compromised position.

Risk > Reward


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

However if you can do pullups definitly do so. Pullups are far more superior to pulldowns!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2007)

Agreed with P.  I dont see the reason to do so.  Plus, it almost forces you to roll your back forward.

Ive always disliked pulldowns.  Always seemed harder than they should be.  Shit, they seem harder for me than weighted pullups.

Not to mention, I see a LOT of people using bad form using this shit.  Using momentum, leaning really far back, I dont get it.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Agreed with P.  I dont see the reason to do so.  Plus, it almost forces you to roll your back forward.
> 
> Ive always disliked pulldowns.  Always seemed harder than they should be.  Shit, they seem harder for me than weighted pullups.
> 
> Not to mention, I see a LOT of people using bad form using this shit.  Using momentum, leaning really far back, I dont get it.



Ditto. Especially the the latter two points.

Whats with the "jumping off the seat" technique?


----------

